# This is SO true!



## SkyWarrior (Nov 12, 2012)

Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 12, 2012)

That works in Minnesota too!

My neighbor and exercise buddy, and I went out this morning for our 4 mile walk/run. It was barely 20 degrees, but with the stiff west wind it was a "feels like 7 degrees" morning. And it was snowing, so the wind was driving the snow right into us. But if we let weather stop us, we'll just sit around and get round!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2012)

I am in sweats if it is under 70 degrees! My DH is from New England, our kids got his "it's not cold" genes! If it's not freezing they are in shorts and a T-shirt. 50/50 on the shoes! Everyone says I'm thermally challenged.  

I'm the first pic (on the left) the rest of the people here are the pic on the right!

How can you all stand that biting cold?? Minnesota... Montana.... The Dakotas.... BRRRR


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 12, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I am in sweats if it is under 70 degrees! My DH is from New England, our kids got his "it's not cold" genes! If it's not freezing they are in shorts and a T-shirt. 50/50 on the shoes! Everyone says I'm thermally challenged.
> 
> I'm the first pic (on the left) the rest of the people here are the pic on the right!
> 
> How can you all stand that biting cold?? Minnesota... Montana.... The Dakotas.... BRRRR


LOL, and now I really understand your "Southern by choice" name!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 12, 2012)

*I WISH we had snow here! I'm cooking if I'm over about 70*... I know, I know, I live in the wrong part of the world!*


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 12, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *I WISH we had snow here! I'm cooking if I'm over about 70*... I know, I know, I live in the wrong part of the world!*


I'm with you.  I'm from Washington.  I feel like I'm dying if it's over 70.  And I live in Arkansas.


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 12, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/400323_485635334810101_2095013039_n.jpg
> 
> Hahahaha!!!


Oh H3LL NO!!!!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 12, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I am in sweats if it is under 70 degrees! My DH is from New England, our kids got his "it's not cold" genes! If it's not freezing they are in shorts and a T-shirt. 50/50 on the shoes! Everyone says I'm thermally challenged.
> 
> I'm the first pic (on the left) the rest of the people here are the pic on the right!
> 
> How can you all stand that biting cold?? Minnesota... Montana.... The Dakotas.... BRRRR


If the temperatures get above 70, I'm sweating to death.


----------



## Bitterroot (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been out tanning lately.  

Have you seen the "frosting" stuff they started up last winter around here?  Hilarious!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 13, 2012)

Bitterroot said:
			
		

> I've been out tanning lately.
> 
> Have you seen the "frosting" stuff they started up last winter around here?  Hilarious!


Yeah, I did.  It figures it would start up in Missoula!


----------



## Tmaxson (Nov 13, 2012)

This is too funny and so true.  Last week it was in the upper 40s to low 50s for the high temps here in NC which to me is winter.  You guys would have gotten a good laugh seeing me with a thermal undershirt, under a sweatshirt under a hooded sweat-coat (hat on the head) and gloves to do my chores in the late afternoon.

I seem to always have a picture to post so here is one of me on Sunday the 4th of November (I don't remember what the temp was, probably in the 40s).


----------



## Hillsvale (Nov 13, 2012)

I am still wearing flip flops and working outdoors in a t-shirt... its hitting zero at night now.... we are in Nova Scotia


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 13, 2012)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> I am still wearing flip flops and working outdoors in a t-shirt... its hitting zero at night now.... we are in Nova Scotia


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 13, 2012)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> I am still wearing flip flops and working outdoors in a t-shirt... its hitting zero at night now.... we are in Nova Scotia





High of 50 today. Rain. Fireplaces are going nonstop. I have down filled comforters on my bed and on every couch! Low's have been at about freezing. I was destined to live in the Bahamas or maybe like our backyard Herd friend, that lives in Belize!

I am thermally challenged :/  I have NO body fat what so ever!

T Maxons post made me laugh. I was doing the same thing!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 13, 2012)

Running around in slippers in Nova Scotia at 0 degrees? WOW! But I understand how one could become THAT acclimated! I get comments all the time about me wearing slippers and t-shirts when it's snowing out here! I'm from Hawaii...I don't like my toes being closed in...what can I say? I will say I've acclimated to living on the mainland and do enjoy the changing of the seasons. I prefer a good blanket of snow to just "dead" looking lawns/trees/etc. Besides...it's warmer when it snows! 

People at work have always thought I was crazy cause I generally don't wear a jacket in the winter...too much hassel:
Put on the jacket to leave the house and get in car...car gets warm...take off jacket...put on jacket to get out of car to walk to a building...building wAAAaay overheated...now have to carry around bulky jacket...put on jacket to leave building and get into car...wait for car to warm up...take jacket off...etc! YUCK! I'll get chilled...don't get me wrong...but it's a lot easier than dealing with the on and off and overheating etc. 

I also do better in the cooler weather (about 50-'s-60's) than the heat/humidity. My mom's family is all from Montana...LOVE it! But it's so dry there...we don't realize how dehydrated we've become cause we're so used to the humidity here. I just don't know if I could live somewhere that CHAINS are required for driving in the winter! Love visiting in the summers though!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 13, 2012)

Acclimated?  Never happened for me...grew up on the Saskatchewan prairies...lived in Northwest Ontario for many years...then lived in Florida...now in Mississippi...don't get used to anything under or over 60 to 80 degrees...hubby says I'm a weather wimp...he is right


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 13, 2012)

> Put on the jacket to leave the house and get in car...car gets warm...take off jacket...put on jacket to get out of car to walk to a building...building wAAAaay overheated...now have to carry around bulky jacket...put on jacket to leave building and get into car...wait for car to warm up...take jacket off...etc! YUCK! I'll get chilled...don't get me wrong...but it's a lot easier than dealing with the on and off and overheating etc.


X2!!!! That's what I say!! It doesn't make sense to bundle up to take it off so you don't die of heat exhaustion. lol I only wear short sleeve shirts. I have put a long sleeve shirt on maybe twice is the past several years. If I get cold I put on my light jacket or my heavier jacket. I have two coats but I would consider them heavier jackets, not so much coats. I hate to be bundled up. I only wear short sleeve shirts and jackets. But I do wear boots and I love jeans. But no sweats EVER!! I will die before I wear sweats, flip flops, or crocs. lol I've never worn flip flops, never worn crocs, and the last time I worn sweats I was like 8. I didn't have the judgement I have now. lol I don't do those. Just not me.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 13, 2012)

No way!!  I am a jeans, T shirt, boots girl ALL YEAR round, and the warmer the better.  That is too funny.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Nov 13, 2012)

Winter is away to COLD and summer is Waaay to HOT! Fall is the best season but sometimes it doesn't show up.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya'all are wimps!  Wimps!  I raced sled dogs for years in temperatures well below zero.  Can't stand temperatures above 70.  You guys who have thin blood, I think you need to live a few years in the north to toughen up.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 13, 2012)

DH wears short sleeves year round and I'm getting that way too. As for flip flops, I'd wear them year round if I could. I'm never a fan of having to wear "real" shoes!  My feet get hot too easily when I have to wear tennis shoes. I'm sure if I could find boots easier I'd like them, but since I wear a size 11 in womens it makes finding nice shoes a challenge. I've got a light jacket and a heavy jacket and that's it. The light jacket doesn't come out till it gets under 50F.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 13, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> DH wears short sleeves year round and I'm getting that way too. As for flip flops, I'd wear them year round if I could. I'm never a fan of having to wear "real" shoes!  My feet get hot too easily when I have to wear tennis shoes. I'm sure if I could find boots easier I'd like them, but since I wear a size 11 in womens it makes finding nice shoes a challenge. I've got a light jacket and a heavy jacket and that's it. The light jacket doesn't come out till it gets under 50F.


This reminds me of the first deer I shot.  Long story short, I wore slippers while taking a deer on our property.  I had gotten so hot dressing the doe out that I changed into tevas sandals.

I was wearing the Tevas when I brought the doe to the butcher.  They gave me an odd look and asked if I hunted in the sandals.  I told them no, but I didn't have the heart to tell them I was wearing slippers.


----------

